# 14' AFAW Big Beach Conventional Surf Casting Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

14' AnyFishAnyWhere (AFAW) Surf Casting Rod - Custom Made

Rod is 14' long in two equal pieces
This is a conventional rod - not spinning.
Easily casts 6-10oz
Fugi reel seat is 30" from butt cap
Rod has cork tape handle and foregrip
Fugi Alconite guides
Rod is wrapped in blue and silver

This rod will easily cast 8 & bait. Rod is perfect for longer casts and heavier payloads. I use it for surf fishing on DE and Assateague Island National Park (MD) beaches. Perfect heaver for surf fishing.

$125. Local DE pickup only. No shipping.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reduced to $125


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rod now $100.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

SOOO tempted! Darn it.... Gotta wait for my COVID check to help boost the economy!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Removed from sale


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> Removed from sale


Did you remove it because it sold?
If not i could meet you at Christiana mall


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Or could offer $115 shipped to nj


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I removed it as there was no interest in it here. I have since sold the rod.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Darn.....someone got a sweet deal


----------

